# motion detector light



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Have a yard light with a motion detector. 
Issue I'm having is that from one side you have to be within 10 feet of the light itself for it to come on. From the other side, just opening the door 40ft away is enough to turn it on, walking around the back side of the house (60ft) also does it. 
I don't care about the door opening, I want the other side to be more sensitive, in other words, I want it to come on when someone/thing enters the yard, not when people leave the house. 

I have cleaned the sensor, trimmed brush etc around the light on that side (have a very ugly tree now...) and still have the same issue. 
Thought of 'flipping' the light to place the sensor above instead of below the light as it is now, but not sure of how well it's designed for that. 

Any ideas?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Make and model number of the light?? Not sure if the sensor can be 'fine tuned'.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

From what I've seen over the years, they tend to be somewhat 'prismatic' in that the beam is not consistent across the full view. There are stronger and weaker areas. They often have some kind of adjustment for sensitivity and many of them can be aimed independent of the light they control.


----------

